# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون العمل اللبنانى

## هيثم الفقى

قانون العمل اللبنانى
· شروط أساسية للعمل

قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 61- مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المرسوم الإشتراعي رقم 21 تاريخ 22 تموز سنة 1936 المتعلق بالمؤسسات الخطرة والمضرة بالصحة أو المزعجة، وبأحكام المراسيم والقرارات المتخذة تنفيذاً للمرسوم الإشتراعي الآنف الذكر وبأحكام المادة 647 من قانون الموجبات والعقود يجب أن تكون المؤسسات المنصوص عليها في المادة 8 من هذا القانون نظيفة دائماً ومستوفية لشروط الصحة والراحة الضروريتين للأجراء.
ويجب أن تكون المؤسسة مهيئة على وجه يضمن سلامة الاجراء. أما الآلات والقطع الميكانيكية وأجهزة الانتقال والأدوات والعدد فيجب أن تراعى في تركيبها وحفظها أفضل شروط ممكنة للسلامة.

المادة 62- تحدد بمراسيم تتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بعد أخذ رأي مصلحة الشؤون الاجتماعية:
1- التدابير العامة للحماية والوقاية الصحية التي تطبق على جميع المؤسسات الخاضعة لها، ولاسيما فيما يتعلق بتدابير السلامة والإنارة والتهوئة وتجديد الهواء والمياه الصالحة للشرب والمراحيض وإخراج الغبار والدخان ومنامة الاجراء والاحتياطات المتخذة ضد الحرائق.
2- التعليمات الخاصة المتعلقة اما ببعض الحرف واما ببعض أنواع العمل وذلك حسب الضرورات.


· الساعات

قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 31- ان الحد الأعلى للعمل في الأسبوع هو 48 ساعة في النقابات المبينة في المادة الخامسة ما خلا النقابات الزراعية.
أما الأولاد والأحداث فيصير تشغيلهم وفقاً لأحكام المادة 22 إلى 25.

المادة 32- يمكن إنقاص ساعات العمل في الأشغال المرهقة أو المضرة بالصحة كما انه يمكن زيادتها في بعض الأحوال كأشغال المطاعم والمقاهي بقرار من وزير الاقتصاد الوطني.

المادة 33- تجوز مخالفة أحكام المادة 31 في الأحوال الاضطرارية وذلك بجعل ساعات العمل اثنتي عشرة ساعة بشرط:
1- ان تراعى أحكام الفقرتين 2 و3 من المادة 23.
2- أن تحاط مصلحة الشؤون الاجتماعية علماً خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة بالأمر الحاصل وبالوقت اللازم لإتمام العمل.
3- ان يكون أجر الساعات الإضافية التي اشتغل فيها الأجير 50 بالمئة زيادة عن أجر الساعات العادية.

المادة 34- كلما زادت ساعات العمل على ست للرجال وخمس للنساء وجب على رب العمل أن يمنح أجراءه عند منتصف نهار العمل راحة لا يجوز أن تقل عن ساعة.
يتمتع الأجير في كل أربع وعشرين ساعة بالراحة تسع ساعات متوالية ما عدا الأحوال التي تستلزمها ظروف العمل.

المادة 35- في المؤسسات الصناعية والتجارية يجب على رب العمل أو من يمثله أن يعلق في محل ظاهر من مؤسسته بيانا بساعات العمل لمختلف فئات الأجراء وان يبلغ صورة عن هذا البيان إلى مصلحة الشؤون الاجتماعية.

المادة 35 مكرر- مضافة وفقا للقانون رقم 48 تاريخ 28/8/1966 يحدد بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بناء لاقتراح المدير العام مواقيت العمل والفتح والأقفال في المؤسسات والأعمال والمهن الواحدة والمتشابهة، التي تتعاطاها مجموعة من الأشخاص الحقيقيين والمعنويين بناء لطلب 60 % من أعضاء هذه المجموعة في نطاق المحافظة أو المدينة أو القائمقامية أو في نطاق منطقة معينة، قرية أو حيا من الأحياء ويعين بقرار من الوزير الأسس الواجب اعتمادها في تحديد النسب المذكورة أعلاه.

المادة 36- يجب أن يمنح جميع الاجراء راحة أسبوعية لا تقل عن 36 ساعة بدون انقطاع لرب العمل ان يختار يوم هذه الراحة وان يوزعها بين الاجراء حسب مقتضيات العمل.


· الأجر 
قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 44- يجب ان يكون الحد الأدنى من الأجر كافيا ليسد حاجات الأجير الضرورية وحاجات عائلته على ان يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار نوع العمل ويجب أن لا يقل عن الحد الأدنى.

المادة 46- يعاد النظر في تحديد الأجر الأدنى كلما دعت الظروف الاقتصادية إلى ذلك.

المادة 47- يجب ان تدفع الأجور إذا لم تكن عيناً‚بالعملة الرسمية بالرغم من كل نص مخالف وان تدفع مرة في الشهر للمستخدمين ومرتين للعمال على الأقل.
أما أجور العمل بالقطعة التي يقتضي لإنجازها أكثر من خمسة عشر يوماً فيحدد تاريخ دفعها برضى الفريقين ولكنه ينبغي ان يعطي العامل دفعات على الحساب كل خمسة عشر يوماً وان يسدد أجره خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التي تلي تسليم الشغل.
يجب أن يتم دفع الأجور في أيام العمل وفي محل الشغل.

المادة 48- رواتب الأجراء عن السنة الأخيرة هي من الديون الممتازة وتصنف بعد دين الخزينة والمصارفات القضائية والتأمينات الجبرية. ويطبق هذا المبدأ في حالات الإفلاس أيضاً.

المادة 49- للأجير الذي في حوزته شيء من صنعه ان يمارس حق الحبس ضمن الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 677 من قانون الموجبات والعقود.
ان الأشياء المنقولة المسلمة إلى أجير لصنعها أو إصلاحها أو تنظيفها ولا تكون قد استرجعت خلال سنتين من تاريخ إنجازها يمكن بيعها ضمن الشروط والصيغ المحددة بالمرسوم الإشتراعي رقم 46 تاريخ 20 ت1 سنة 1932 المختص برهن الأشياء المنقولة وذلك لكي يحصل الأجير على البدل المرتب له بذمة صاحب العمل عن الشيء المسلم إليه.
- في الصرف من الخدمة


· عطل 
قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 38- يحق لكل أجير فقد أباه أو أمه أو زوجه أو أحد أولاده وأحفاده أو أحد جدوده وجداته إجازة يومين بأجر كامل.


المادة 39- لكل أجير الحق في إجازة سنوية خمسة عشر يوماً بأجر كامل بشرط أن يكون مستخدماً في المؤسسة منذ سنة على الأقل.
لرب العمل أن يختار تاريخ هذه الإجازات بحسب مقتضيات الخدمة. وليس له أن يصرف الأجير ولا أن يوجه إليه علم الصرف خلال الإجازة.

المادة 40- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 7607 تاريخ 13/4/1974
إذا أصيب الأجير بمرض غير الأمراض الناجمة عن خدمته وحوادث العمل المنصوص عليها في المرسوم الإشتراعي رقم 25 Et تاريخ 4 أيار 1943، فله الحق بإجازة مرضية تحدد على الوجه التالي:
1- نصف شهر، بأجر كامل، ونصف شهر، بنصف أجر، للأجير الذي قضى في الخدمة مدة ثلاثة أشهر و أكثر حتى سنتين.
2- شهر بأجر كامل، وشهر بنصف أجر، للأجير الذي قضى في الخدمة أكثر من سنتين حتى أربع سنوات.
3- شهر ونصف، بأجر كامل، وشهر ونصف بنصف أجر، للأجير الذي قضى في الخدمة أكثر من أربع سنوات حتى ست سنوات.
4- شهران، بأجر كامل، وشهران بنصف أجر، للأجير الذي قضى في الخدمة أكثر من ست سنوات حتى عشر سنوات.
5- شهران ونصف الشهر، بأجر كامل، وشهران ونصف الشهر، بنصف أجرللأجير الذي تفوق خدمته العشر سنوات.

المادة 41- تعطى الإجازات المرضية بناء على تقرير من الطبيب الذي عالج الأجير أو من طبيب المؤسسة. ولرب العمل الحق في أن يكل إلى الطبيب يختاره التدقيق في صحة التقرير الذي قدمه الأجير. تجدد الإجازات المرضية على قدر الضرورة مراراً خلال السنة الواحدة إلى أن تبلغ الحد الأقصى المبين في المادة السابقة. وإذا تجاوزت الشهر حق لرب العمل أن يخفض الإجازة السنوية إلى ثمانية أيام.

المادة 42- ليس لرب العمل ان يصرف الأجير من الخدمة ولا ان يوجه إليه علم الصرف أثناء الإجازة المرضية.


المادة 43- كل اتفاق مخالف لأحكام هذا الفصل بما يتعلق بمدة العمل والإجازات هو باطل حكماً وللأجراء ان يستفيدوا من الاتفاقات والأنظمة الأكثر فائدة لهم.


· صرف من الخدمة / فسخ عقد العمل

قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 50- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9640 تاريخ 6/2/1975

أ- يحق لكل من صاحب العمل والعامل أن يفسخ في كل حين عقد الاستخدام المعقود بينهما لمدة غير معينة.
على انه في حال الإساءة أو التجاوز في استعمال هذا الحق، يحق للفريق المتضرر أن يطالب بتعويض يقدر وفقاً للأسس الآتية:
- إذا كان الفسخ صادراً من قبل صاحب العمل يقدر التعويض على أساس نوع عمل العامل وسنه، ومدة خدمته، ووضعه العائلي والصحي ومقدار الضرر، ومدى الإساءة في استعمال الحق، على ان لا ينقص التعويض الذي يحكم به عن بدل أجرة شهرين وان لا يزيد عن بدل أجرة اثني عشرة شهراً، وذلك بالإضافة لما قد يستحقه العامل من تعويضات قانونية نتيجة لفصله من الخدمة.
وإذا كان الفسخ صادراً من قبل العامل لغير الأسباب التي يجيزها القانون وتبين أنه سبب ضرراً أو إحراجا لصاحب العمل، يقدر تعويض العطل والضرر بما يعادل أجرة شهر حتى أربعة أشهر حسب مقتضى الحال وذلك بالإضافة إلى تعويض الإنذار المنصوص عنه في الفقرة ج.

ب- على من يتذرع بان الفسخ حصل نتيجة لإساءة استعمال الحق أو لتجاوزه، أن يقيم الدعوى 
بذلك أمام المجلس التحكيمي خلال مهلة شهر من تاريخ إبلاغه الفسخ، وله ان يثبت صحة ادعائه بجميع طرق الإثبات.
وعلى المجلس التحكيمي أن يبت بالقضية بمهلة لا تتجاوز الثلاثة أشهر.

ج- يجب على كل من صاحب العمل والعامل أن يعلم الآخر برغبته في فسخ العقد، قبل شهر واحد إذا كان قد مضى على تنفيذ عقد الاستخدام مدة ثلاث سنوات فما دون، وقبل شهرين إذا كان قد مضى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات وأقل من ست سنوات وقبل ثلاثة أشهر إذا كان قد مضى أكثر من ست سنوات وأقل من اثنتي عشرة سنة وقبل أربعة أشهر إذا كان قد مضى اثنتا عشرة سنة فأكثر.
ويجب أن يكون الإنذار خطياً، وان يبلغ إلى صاحب العلاقة، ويحق لهذا الأخير أن يطلب توضيح أسباب الفسخ إذا لم تكن واردة في نص الإنذار.
يتعرض الطرف الذي يخالف أحكام الفقرة السابعة لدفع تعويض إلى الطرف الأخر يعادل بدل أجرة مدة الإنذار المفروضة عليه قانوناً.
إذا تعاقد العامل مع صاحب عمل جديد بعد فسخه العقد دون القيام بواجبات الإنذار، وكان صاحب العمل الجديد عالماً بالأمر، فإن هذا الأخير يكون مسؤولاً بالتكافل والتضامن عما يحكم به لصاحب العمل الأول.
خلافاً لأحكام هذه الفقرة، إذا كان العامل معيناً تحت التجربة، يحق له كما يحق لصاحب العمل، أن يفسخ عقد العمل دون أي إنذار أو تعويض خلال الأشهر الثلاثة التي تلي استخدامه.

د- يعتبر الصرف من قبيل الإساءة أو التجاوز في استعمال الحق إذا تم في الحالات التالية:
1- لسبب غير مقبول أو لا يرتبط بأهلية العامل أو تصرفه داخل المؤسسة أو بحسن إدارة المؤسسة والعمل فيها.
2- لانتساب العامل أو عدم انتسابه لنقابة مهنية معينة أو لقيامه بنشاط نقابي مشروع في حدود القوانين والأنظمة المرعية الاجراء أو اتفاق عمل جماعي أو خاص.
3- لتقدمه للانتخابات أو لانتخابه عضواً في مكتب نقابة أو لمهمة ممثل للعمال في المؤسسة وذلك طيلة مدة قيامه بهذه المهمة.
4- لتقديمه بحسن نية شكوى إلى الدوائر المختصة تتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون والنصوص الصادرة بمقتضاه كما أقامته دعوى على صاحب العمل تبعاً لذلك.
5- لممارسته حرياته الشخصية أو العامة ضمن نطاق القوانين المرعية الأجراء.

هـ- خلافاً لأحكام البند الأول من الفقرة- 1- وباستثناء الحالات المنصوص عنها في المادة 74 من قانون العمل، يتوقف صرف أعضاء مجالس النقابات المنتخبين وفقاً للأصول، وطيلة مدة ولايتهم، على مراجعة المجلس التحكيمي المختص.
وعلى صاحب العمل، في هذه الحالة، أن يدلي بجميع الأسباب التي حملته على الصرف وله أن يوقف العامل عن العمل فوراً حتى صدور قرار المجلس التحكيمي بأساس القضية.
يقوم رئيس المجلس التحكيمي بعقد جلسة خاصة يدعو فيها الطرفين للمصالحة، وذلك خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ المراجعة.
في حال فشل المصالحة ينظر المجلس التحكيمي بكامل هيئته بأساس القضية، ويبت بها بمهلة لا تتجاوز الشهر.
فإذا وافق على الصرف يقضي بتصفية حقوق العامل وفق القواعد المنصوص عنها في قانون العمل.
وإذا لم يوافق على الصرف يقضي بإلزام صاحب العمل أن يعيد العامل إلى عمله تحت طائلة تضمينه، علاوة على ما يستحقه العامل من تعويضات قانونية، مبلغاً إضافياً يتراوح بين ضعفي وثلاثة أضعاف البدل المنصوص عنه في بالفقرة - 1- من هذه المادة.

و- يجوز لصاحب العمل إنهاء بعض أو كل عقود العمل الجارية في المؤسسة إذا اقتضت قوة قاهرة 
أو ظروف اقتصادية أو فنية هذا الإنهاء، كتقليص حجم المؤسسة أو استبدال نظام إنتاج بآخر أو التوقف نهائياً عن العمل.
وعلى صاحب العمل أن يبلغ وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية رغبته في إنهاء تلك العقود قبل شهر من تنفيذه، وعليه أن يتشاور مع الوزارة لوضع برنامج نهائي لذلك الإنهاء تراعى معه أقدمية العمال في المؤسسة واختصاصهم وأعمارهم ووضعهم العائلي والاجتماعي وأخيراً الوسائل اللازمة لإعادة استخدامهم.

ز- يتمتع العمال المصروفون من الخدمة تطبيقاً للفقرة السابقة ولمدة سنة تبدأ من تاريخ تركهم العمل بحق أولوية (أفضلية) في العودة إلى العمل في المؤسسة التي صرفوا منها إذا عاد العمل فيها إلى طبيعته وأمكن استخدامهم في الأعمال المستحدثة فيها.
المادة 51- للأجير خلال مدة الإنذار أن يتغيب ساعة من ساعات العمل في اليوم ليفتش عن عمل آخر.

المادة 52- معدلة وفقاّ للقانون رقم 207 الصادر في 26/5/2000
لا يوجه الإنذار:
1- إلى المرأة الحامل ابتداء من الشهر الخامس من الحمل.
2- إلى المرأة المجازة بداعي الولادة.
3- إلى كل أجير أثناء الإجازات العادية أو خلال الإجازة المرضية.
على أن رب العمل يصبح بحل من هذه الموانع إذا استخدم الأجير في محل آخر خلال تلك المدات.

المادة 53- إذا خالف رب العمل الأحكام المتعلقة بالإنذار يجب عليه أن يدفع أجرة الأيام الداخلة في مدة الإنذار أو الأيام التي لا يجوز له أن يوجه الإنذار خلالها. 


· تعويض نهاية الخدمة
قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 55- معدلة وفقا للقانون 5 تاريخ 2/5/1987

1- للأجير البالغ من العمر ستين عاماً أو له خمس وعشرون سنة خدمة في المحل عينه أن يطلب صرفه من الخدمة وان يستفيد من تعويض الصرف. كما و للأجير نفسه الحق في الاستمرار في العمل ولغاية بلوغه سن الرابعة والستين مكتملة بحيث ينتهي حكماً خضوعه لأحكام قانون العمل وبالتالي لنظام تعويض الصرف من الخدمة ما لم يكن النظام الداخلي للمؤسسة التي يعمل فيها أو عقد العمل الجماعي يسمحان له بالعمل إلى ما بعد سن الرابعة والستين.
2- إذا طلب الأجير أو المستخدم صرف تعويضه عند بلوغه الستين عاماً أو بعد انقضاء خمس وعشرين سنة خدمة في المؤسسة عينها، لا يحق له أي تعويض صرف جديد من صاحب العمل في حال استمراره في الخدمة حتى سن الرابعة والستين.

المادة 56- يستحق التعويض المشار إليه في المواد السابقة إلى الاجراء كافة أيا كانت الفئة التي ينتمون إليها حتى ولو كانوا خارج الملاك، موقتين أو مياومين، بشرط أن يكونوا مرتبطين بالمشروع بخدمة مستمرة منذ سنة على الأقل.
أن مدة مرور الزمن على الدعاوى المختصة بالتعويض هي سنتان من تاريخ استحقاق التعويض.

المادة 74- لرب العمل ان يفسخ العقد دون ما تعويض أو علم سابق في الحالات التالية:
1- إذا انتحل الأجير جنسية كاذبة.
2- إذا استخدم الأجير على سبيل التجربة ولم يرض رب العمل خلال ثلاثة أشهر من استخدامه.
3- إذا ثبت أن الأجير ارتكب عملاً أو إهمالا مقصوداً يرمي إلى إلحاق الضرر بمصالح رب العمل المادية. على انه يجب على رب العمل للتذرع بهذا السبب أن يعلم خطياً بهذه المخالفة مصلحة الشؤون الاجتماعية خلال ثلاثة أيام من التثبت منها.
4- إذا أقدم الأجير بالرغم من التنبيهات الخطية التي توجه إليه على ارتكاب مخالفة هامة للنظام الداخلي ثلاث مرات في السنة الواحدة.
5- إذا تغيب الأجير بدون عذر شرعي أكثر من خمسة عشر يوماً في السنة الواحدة أو أكثر من سبعة أيام متوالية.
يجب أن يبين الأجير لرب العمل أسباب الغياب خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من رجوعه.
وعلى رب العمل في كل مرة أن يبلغ الأجير خطياً عن عدد الأيام التي تحسب عليه انه تغيب فيها بدون عذر شرعي.
6- إذا حكم على الأجير بالحبس سنة فأكثر لارتكابه جناية أو إذا ارتكب جنحة في محل العمل وأثناء القيام به وإذا حكم على الأجير لأجل الأفعال المنصوص والمعاقب عليها في المادة 344 من قانون العقوبات.
7- إذا اعتدى الأجير على رب العمل أو متولي الإدارة المسؤول في محل العمل.

المادة 75- يحق للأجير أن يترك عمله قبل انتهاء مدة العقد ودون ما علم سابق في الحالات التالية:
1- إذا أقدم رب العمل أو ممثله على خدعة في شروط العمل عند أجراء العقد على انه لا يحق للأجير التذرع بهذا الحق بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً على دخوله في الخدمة.
2- إذا لم يقم رب العمل بموجباته نحو الأجير وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
3- إذا ارتكب رب العمل أو ممثله جرما مخلاً بالآداب في شخص الأجير أو عضو من أعضاء عائلته.
4- إذا أقدم رب العمل أو ممثله على ارتكاب أعمال عنف في شخص الأجير.

المادة 76- إذا ترك الأجير عمله لأحد الأسباب المبينة في المادة السابقة يدفع له تعويضات الصرف المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.


· الطفل العامل 
قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 9- على كل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي يستخدم في ظل هذا القانون أي عدد كان من الاجراء في إحدى المؤسسات المشار إليها في المادة السابقة، أن يقدم تصريحاً عنهم إلى مصلحة الشؤون الاجتماعية خلال شهرين ابتداء من نشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية(...)
- إذا كانت المؤسسة التي لا تستخدم نساء أو أولاداً دون السادسة عشرة من العمر قد عزمت على استخدامهم.

المادة 30- يكون مسؤولاً جزائياً عن تنفيذ أحكام هذا الفصل المتعلق باستخدام الأولاد والأحداث والنساء:
1- أرباب العمل وعملاؤهم.
2- الأهل أو الأوصياء الذين يكونون قد استخدموا أو سمحوا باستخدام أولادهم أو أحداثهم أو الأولاد أو الأحداث الذين هم بعهدتهم خلافاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 10- لا يحق لمن لم يتم الحادية والعشرين من العمر ان يستخدم متدربين دون السادسة عشرة من العمر.

المادة 15- لا يحق لرب العمل ذكراً كان أم أنثى عازباً أو هاجرا أو مطلقاً أو أرمل أن يسكن معه قاصراً مستخدماً عنده.

المادة 22- معدلة وفقا للقانون 536 تاريخ 24/7/1996
يحظر بصورة مطلقة استخدام الأحداث قبل إكمالهم سن الثالثة عشرة ويجب ألا يستخدم الحدث قبل إجراء فحص طبي للتأكد من لياقته للقيام بالأعمال التي يستخدم لأدائها.
تعطى الشهادات الطبية مجاناً من وزارة الصحة العامة وتجدد سنوياً حتى إكمال الحدث سن الثامنة عشرة ويمكن إلغاؤها في أي وقت إذا ثبت بعد ذلك عدم لياقة الحدث للقيام بالعمل الذي استخدم من أجله.

المادة 23- معدلة وفقا للقانون 536 تاريخ 24/7/1996
يحظر استخدام الأحداث في المشاريع الصناعية والأعمال المرهقة أو المضرة بالصحة والمبينة في الجدولين رقم (1) و(2) الملحقين بهذا القانون قبل إكمالهم سن الخامسة عشرة.
كما يحظر استخدام الأحداث قبل إكمالهم سن السادسة عشرة في الأعمال الخطرة بطبيعتها أو التي تشكل خطراً على الحياة أو الصحة أو الأخلاق بسبب الظروف التي تجري فيها.
تحدد هذه الأعمال بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العمل.
ويحظر تشغيل الأحداث في الأعمال المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين أكثر من سبع ساعات يومياً يتخللها ساعة للراحة على الأقل إذا تجاوزت ساعات العمل أربع ساعات متواصلة، كما يحظر تشغيلهم في الفترة الممتدة بين السابعة ليلاً والسابعة صباحاً. ويجب منح الحدث فترة من الراحة لا تقل عن 13 ساعة متعاقبة بين كل فترتي عمل.


ملحق رقم2
الصناعات التي يخضع استخدام الأحداث فيها لتقديم شهادة طبية.
يحظر تشغيل الأولاد ويخضع لترخيص تشغيل الأحداث في الصناعات والأشغال الآتية وفقاً لأحكام المادتين 22 و23:
1- طبخ الدم.
2- طبخ العظام.
3- طبخ الصابون.
4- طبخ الشحم.
5- طبخ الأسمدة.
6- كل عملية ذات علاقة بصنع الجلود.
7- صنع الغراء.
8- السيمنتو.
9- قطاف القطن (العمل في محلات قطف الآلات).
10- صنع الزجاج.
11- صنع السكر.
12- كبس القطن.
13- الطباعة.
14- نسل الخرق وصناعتها.
15- صنع القنب والكتان والصوف.
16- نقش وتقصيب الرخام وسائر الحجارة.
17- حرفة النحاس.
18- صناعة التبغ.
19- غزل ونسيج وحياكة الحرير والقطن والكتان بواسطة الآلات.
20- أشغال البناء ويستثنى من ذلك الأبنية في الأرياف التي لا يتجاوز علوها الأقصى ثمانية أمتار.
21- تركيب الدهان والدهان اللميع.
22- الحدادة.
23- نقل المسافرين أو البضائع على الطرق العادية والحديدية والنهرية وتعاطي نقل البضائع ضمن المستودعات والعنابر وعلى الجسور والأرصفة.
عدم السماح باستخدام الأطفال والأحداث في المهن غير الصناعية.



· المرأة العاملة

قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 26- معدلة وفقاّ للقانون رقم 207 الصادر في 26/5/2000
يحظر على صاحب العمل التفرقة بسبب الجنس بين العامل والعاملة في ما يخص نوع العمل، مقدار الاجر، التوظيف، الترقية، الترفيع، التاهيل المهني والملبس.

المادة 28- معدلة وفقاّ للقانون رقم 207 الصادر في 26/5/2000
يحق للنساء العاملات في جميع الفئات المبنية في هذا القانون، ان ينلن اجازة امومة لمدة سبعة اسابيع تشمل المدة التي تتقدم الولادة والمدة التي تليها. وذلك بابرازهن شهادة طبية تنم عن تاريخ الولادة المحتمل.

المادة 29- معدلة وفقاّ للقانون رقم 207 الصادر في 26/5/2000
تدفع الاجرة بكاملها للمرأة اثناء اجازة الامومة.
يحق للمرأة التي استفادت من اجازة سبعة اسابيع للوضع مع بقاء الاجر كاملا، ان تتقاضى اجرا عن مدة الاجازة السنوية العادية التي تستحصل عليها خلال السنة نفسها، عملا باحكام المادة/39/ من قانون العمل.
ويحظر ان تصرف المرأة من الخدمة او ان يوجه اليها الانذار خلال مدة الولادة، ما لم يثبت انها استخدمت في محل آخر خلال المدة المذكورة.

المادة 30- يكون مسؤولاً جزائياً عن تنفيذ أحكام هذا الفصل المتعلق باستخدام الأولاد والأحداث والنساء:
1- أرباب العمل وعملاؤهم.
2- الأهل أو الأوصياء الذين يكونون قد استخدموا أو سمحوا باستخدام أولادهم أو أحداثهم أو الأولاد أو الأحداث الذين هم بعهدتهم خلافاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 52- معدلة وفقاّ للقانون رقم 207 الصادر في 26/5/2000
لا يوجه الإنذار:
1- إلى المرأة الحامل ابتداء من الشهر الخامس من الحمل.
2- إلى المرأة المجازة بداعي الولادة.

المادة 59- (...)
ويستفيد أيضاً من تعويض الصرف العاملة أو المستخدمة التي تضطر إلى ترك الخدمة بسبب الزواج على شرط ان تقدم الإنذار في المدة المعينة في المادة 13 وان يكون لها في الخدمة أكثر من سنة ولا يترتب هذا التعويض إلا بعد التثبت من الزواج.


· المعوقون 
قانون 220 - صادر في 29/5/2000

المادة 68- مدى الحقوق بالعمل والتوظيف
أ- للمعوق كما لسائر افراد المجتمع الحق في العمل وفي التوظيف، يكفلها ويفعلها هذا القانون.
ب- تلتزم الدولة العمل على المساعدة الاشخاص المعوقين للدخول في سوق العمل ضمن مبدأ المساواة وتكافؤ الفرص.

المادة 69- شروط التوظيف 
أ- لا تشكل الاعاقة بحد ذاتها حائلا دون الترشيح لاي عمل او ظيفة.
ب- يعتبر بحكم الملغى كل نص يشترط لاي عمل او وظيفة سلامة البنية او الجسد او عدم الاصابة باعاقة او عاهة او ما شابه ذلك من تعابير والفاظ، مما يؤدي الى الحؤول دون قبول طلب المعوق.
ج- تعتبر الامتحانات المتعلقة بالكفاءة، وفترة التدرج المعمول بها، كافية لقبول او رفض التوظيف، على ان تراعى الحاجات الخاصة بالمعوقين لتمكينهم من اجراء الامتحانات متى كان معمولا بها.

المادة 70- التوجيه لسوق العمل
تتولى المؤسسة الوطنية للاستخدام، بالتعاون والتنسيق مع وزارة التعليم المهني والتقني بشكل خاص، تأهيل المعوقين البالغين الثامنة عشرة من العمر، وتوجيههم الى سوق العمل العادية، او الى مشاغل محمية، او الى مراكز المساعدة بالعمل، او الى مؤسسات طبية اجتماعية تشغيلية، ومتابعة عملهم، كما تتولى عملية المتابعة الدائمة لعملهم، بهدف توجيههم اذا امكن الى سوق العمل العادية.
المادة 71- تعويض البطالة
أ- يعتبر كل شخص حامل لبطاقة معوق شخصية بلغ الثامنة عشرة من العمر مكتملة عاطلا عن العمل، اذا توافرت فيه الشروط والمعايير والاصول التي تصدر بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العمل بعد استشارة وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية.
يحق له حينذاك الاستفادة من تعويض البطالة بقيمة خمسة وسبعون بالمئة من الحد الادنى للاجور، يدفع من وزارة العمل، ويتوقف حينها توجب التعويض العائلي المقرر في قانون الضمان الاجتماعي او اية جهة رسمية ضامنة اخرى في حال توافر شروطه.
ب- يتوقف تعويض البطالة فورا عندما يتوفر عمل للمعوق يؤمن له دخلا شهريا معينا.
ج- يسري مفعول هذه المادة عند مرور سنة واحدة على تاريخ نشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية.

المادة 72- لجنة تفعيل حقوق المعوقين بالعمل
أ- تشكل بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء لجنة مشتركة بين كافة الادارات والمؤسسات الهيئات المعنية بالعمل والتوظيف تدعى «لجنة تفعيل حقوق المعوقين بالعمل»، وتكون برئاسة مدير عام وزارة العمل وتضم عضوا معوقا من اعضاء الهيئة الوطنية.
تضع هذه اللجنة النظام الداخلي لاجتماعاتها.
ب- تتولى هذه اللجنة تقديم كافة الاقتراحات الكفيلة بتفعيل الحق بالعمل المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، والتنسيق في ما بين جميع المعنيين من ادارات وهيئات عامة وخاصة، وتقديم المشورة اليهم عند الحاجة. كما تعمل على وضع اليات تشجع كل شخص معوق يرغب بتاسيس مهنة حرة.
ج- ترفع هذه اللجنة قراراتها بواسطة وزير العمل الى مجلس الوزراء، لاتخاذ، القرارات المناسبة بشأنها.

المادة 73- تخصيص الوظائف في القطاع العام
تخصص وظائف في القطاع العام للاشخاص المعوقين بنسبة ثلاثة بالمئة (3%) على الاقل من العدد الاجمالي للفئات والوظائف جميعها.

المادة 74- تخصيص الوظائف في القطاع الخاص
أ- يلزم ارباب العمل في القطاع الخاص التي لا يقل عدد الاجراء فيها عن ثلاثين (30) ولا يزيد على ستين (60) باستخدام اجير واحد من المعوقين، تتوافر فيه المؤهلات المطلوبة.
ب- اما اذا فاق عدد الاجراء في المؤسسة الستين اجيرا، فيلزم صاحب العمل او المؤسسة باستخدام معوقين بنسبة ثلاثة بالمئة (3%) على الاقل من اجرائها، تتوافر فيهم المؤهلات المطلوبة، وعند وجود كسر نتيجة احتساب النسبة يدور الكسر الى الاعلى.
ج- يلزم صاحب كل عمل او مؤسسة لا ينفذ الموجب المترتب عليه خلال مهلة سنة من اقرار هذا القانون، بدفع مبلغ سنوي قدره ضعفي الحد الادنى للاجور عن كل معوق غير مستخدم، يسدد الى وزارة العمل،الى ان يسوي صاحب العمل او المؤسسة وضعهم.
د- يعفى رب العمل من تسديد الغرامة اذا تقدم من وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية بما يثبت انه تقدم من المؤسسة الوطنية للاستخدام بطلب خاص لتوظيف شخص معوق ولم يكن لدى الادارة المختصة في الوزارة اي شخص تتوافر فيه المواصفات المطلوبة بعد مرور ثلاثة اشهر على تقديم الطلب.
هـ على الصندوق الوطني للضمان الاجتماعي التحقق من حسن تطبيق موجب ارباب العمل بتوظيف المعوقين، ويتوجب عليه عدم اصدار براءة ذمة لرب العمل المخالف.

المادة 75- المنافع في حال التوظيف الاضافي
كل رب عمل في القطاع الخاص يستخدم معوقين بعدد اكبر مما هو ملزم باستخدامهم، يستفيد من حسم على ضريبة الدخل قيمته الحد الادنى للاجور عن كل شخص معوق غير ملزم باستخدامه، وفقا لافادة من وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية.

المادة 79- عندما تكون اعاقة الاجير غير ناتجة عن طارئ عمل او مرض مهني، تشمل العناية الطبية التي يقدمها له فرع المرض والامومة البروتيز والنظارات والادوات الطبية وكافة خدمات اعادة التأهيل والدعم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
ويستثنى المعوقون من احكام المادة 19 من قانون الضمان الاجتماعي.


· العمال الأجانب

قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 59- كل نص في عقد إجارة الخدمة وبصورة عامة كل اتفاق يعقد بين رب العمل والأجير قبل العمل وخلال مدته يراد به إسقاط أحكام الفصل الرابع المتعلق بالأجور أو تخفيض المبلغ الذي يحق للأجير بمقتضى هذه الأحكام يكون باطلاً حكماً.
أما النصوص الواردة في اتفاق خاص أو في نظام عام للعمال ويراد بها إعطاء هؤلاء شروطاً أكثر فائدة لهم فيستفيدون منها.
يتمتع الأجراء الأجانب عند صرفهم من الخدمة بالحقوق التي يتمتع بها العمال اللبنانيون على شرط المعاملة بالمثل ويترتب عليهم الحصول من وزارة الاقتصاد على إجازة العمل.
ويستفيد أيضاً من تعويض الصرف العاملة أو المستخدمة التي تضطر إلى ترك الخدمة بسبب الزواج على شرط ان تقدم الإنذار في المدة المعينة في المادة 13 وان يكون لها في الخدمة أكثر من سنة ولا يترتب هذا التعويض إلا بعد التثبت من الزواج.

تنظيم عمل الاجانب
مرسوم رقم 17561 - صادر في 18/9/1964

المادة 2- على كل اجنبي يرغب الدخول الى لبنان لتعاطي مهنة او عمل، بأجر او بدون اجر، ان يحصل مسبقا على موافقة وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية قبل مجيئه اليه، الا اذا كان فنانا فيحصل على هذه الموافقة من مديرية الامن العام.

المادة 17- تلغى اجازة العمل في اي وقت كان عند ظهور مستندات غير صحيحة، وكلما قضت مصلحة اليد العاملة اللبنانية بذلك، ولا سيما في الحالات الاتية:
1- اذا صرفت المؤسسة اجيرا لبنانيا عملا بأحكام المادة الخمسين من قانون العمل اللبناني، وابقت على اجيرا اجنبي مواز له في الكفاءة وشروط العمل.
2- اذا رفضت المؤسسة اعطاء تفضيل العمل الى لبناني تتوافر فيه شروط العمل الملائم.
3- اذا لم تقم المؤسسة بتعهداتها في تدريب اللبناني على العمل بدلا من الاجنبي.
4- اذا خالف الاجنبي شروط الموافقة المسبقة واجازة العمل.
5- اذا حكم عليه باحدى الجنايات او الجرائم الشائنة.

· الحق في انشاء النقابات

قانون العمل صادر في 23ايلول 1946

المادة 83- في كل فئة من فئات المهن يحق لأرباب العمل وللأجراء أن يؤلف كل منهم نقابة خاصة ويكون لها الشخصية المعنوية وحق التقاضي.

المادة 84- تنحصر غاية النقابة في الأمور التي من شأنها حماية المهنة وتشجيعها ورفع مستواها والدفاع عن مصالحها والعمل على تقدمها من جميع الوجوه الاقتصادية والصناعية والتجارية.
ويحظر على النقابات الاشتغال بالسياسة والاشتراك في اجتماعات وتظاهرات لها صبغة سياسية.

المادة 90- كل من رب العمل والأجير حر في أن ينتسب إلى النقابة أو لا ينتسب

المادة 94- يحق للطالب أن يعترض على قرار الرفض إلى مصلحة الشؤون الاجتماعية فتتخذ بشأنه القرار اللازم.

----------

